# video-interview on low resistance tires



## Beemer (Jun 2, 2011)

Thx for that Van,
The art of replacing carbon for silicon and not losing grip in the wet has always been a conundrum.

Jack Rickard of EVTV swears by them to eek those few extra spare miles or keep that bit of a higher charge. Taking into account an EV supposedly consumes what it puts on the road (in simple terms) we *might* see higher figures than the quoted 3%.


----------



## van_pire (Aug 13, 2010)

glad you enjoyed! have a look at this, back to the roots! http://www.myvan.com/2011/08/08/citroen-hy-camper/


----------

